# Oats?



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

When is it best to add oats to your protein shake? Pre work out , post work out , both and are oats needed on none training days? I have been training for 2/3 years but I am starting to get serious now. Wanna put on some size. I have upped my food intake to include chicken breasts as snacks etc. I am pretty strong and can bench 100kg but I am carrying more body fat than I like. Any advice on how to put on serious muscle size and still drop fat? I have read various posts on here and have a good starting ideas just after everyones input. P


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Oats are a low GI food (slow digesting) so you would have this pre workout :thumbup1:

Oats are also good on none training days (stick to low GI foods)

Take a look at this thread for info about diet >> Click Me <<

There loads of stickys around the forum full of info


----------



## Boyley (Jul 30, 2010)

how many oats should be added to a pre workout shake before it starts to ruin the shake?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

How many carbs do you want in your shake?

Add your protein and oats then add water or milk till you get the texture you want :thumbup1:


----------

